# 

## Gwiazdoor

Witam serdecznie forumowiczów!

W mojej gminie jest przyznawana dotacja na instalacje fotowoltaiczne jak i pompy ciepła, z której chciałbym skorzystać, lecz nie wiem jaka jest jej opłacalność i jakie są mniej więcej roczne koszty utrzymania takiej instalacji.
Dom jest jednorodzinny w trakcie wykończenia ( podczas montażu instalacji musi być oddany do użytku ) na chwilę obecną w domu będą mieszkać 2 dorosłe osoby i dziecko, nie możemy powiedzieć jakie są rachunki za prąd, bo z tego co się zorientowałem to według tego dowiem się jaka instalacja dla mnie będzie odpowiednia. Do instalacji PV chcemy jeszcze pompę ciepła powietrzną do ogrzewania wody lub do ogrzewania domu ( jeszcze się zastanawiamy, którą opcje wybrać )

O samych instalacja wiemy bardzo niewiele stąd też moje pytanie czy jest to opłacalna inwestycja ?

W skrócie zacytuję jak wygląda program dotacji:




> *Charakterystyka techniczna panele fotowoltaiczne*
> • Podstawowe parametry instalacji:
> • średnia moc instalacji dla gospodarstwa domowego wynosi: 3 kWp,
> • 1 kWp składa się około 4 modułów instalacji o mocy 270 W,
> • wymiary modułu (panelu): około 1640 x 992 x 40 mm,
> • waga jednego modułu: około 20 kg,
> • spadek mocy w ciągu okresu użytkowania: od 0,5% do 1% na rok,
> • standardowa gwarancja producenta: 10-20 lat.
> 
> ...


Szczegóły projektu tutaj: http://www.niskaemisja.pl/file_store...2018%20(1).pdf

Z góry dziękuję za wszelkie odpowiedzi i pomoc w dokonaniu słusznego wyboru.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Witam serdecznie forumowiczów!
> 
> W mojej gminie jest przyznawana dotacja na instalacje fotowoltaiczne jak i pompy ciepła, z której chciałbym skorzystać, lecz nie wiem jaka jest jej opłacalność i jakie są mniej więcej roczne koszty utrzymania takiej instalacji.
> Dom jest jednorodzinny w trakcie wykończenia ( podczas montażu instalacji musi być oddany do użytku ) na chwilę obecną w domu będą mieszkać 2 dorosłe osoby i dziecko, nie możemy powiedzieć jakie są rachunki za prąd, bo z tego co się zorientowałem to według tego dowiem się jaka instalacja dla mnie będzie odpowiednia. Do instalacji PV chcemy jeszcze pompę ciepła powietrzną do ogrzewania wody lub do ogrzewania domu ( jeszcze się zastanawiamy, którą opcje wybrać )
> 
> O samych instalacja wiemy bardzo niewiele stąd też moje pytanie czy jest to opłacalna inwestycja ?
> 
> .


Witaj, dofinansowanie wynosi do 95% kosztów kwalifikowanych, więc z pewnością finansowo jest to atrakcyjna oferta. Zależy na czym Ci najbardziej zależy. 
Jeśli to nowy budynek i zadbasz o odpowiednią izolację, to pompa ciepła może Ci dobrze i ekonomicznie pracować przez wiele lat, do tego fotowoltaika - słuszny wybór. 
Zadbaj tylko o odpowiednią konfigurację systemu, by pompa ciepła mogła współpracować z systemem PV, by nie musieć oddawać do sieci energii,  a potem jej z powrotem pobierać, bo przy aktualnym systemie rozliczeń, będzie to dla Ciebie niewielka, ale zawsze strata energii. 

Jeśli już inwestujecie w pompę ciepła, to zarówno do grzania c.o. jak i c.w.u - przy fotowoltaice. 

Sprawdź szczegółowo regulamin i warunki dofinansowania, żeby mieć pewność, że zapisy będą dla Ciebie klarowne i nie będą budziły żadnych wątpliwości.

----------


## marcinbbb

Dużo bardziej przemyślany projekt do spełnienia przez większość nawet średnich firm. 
Niestety nierealny... jeśli zerkniesz na odpowiedzialność wykonawcy stwierdzisz że nie warto. Wszystko jest na głowie wykonawcy a w cenie około 12k PLN/3kWp nikt nawet nie złoży oferty. Zbyt wiele dachów i jeszcze więcej niewiadomych, nie wiesz jakie dachy, ile kabla DC,AC zużyjesz, gdzie masz instalować sprzęt (może to być stara dachówka) zepsujesz naprawiają z OC firmy podobnie jak każde inne uszkodzenie. Przy cenie 6000PLN/1kWp byłby pewnie wykonawca ale 4200/1kWp nikt tego nawet nie tknie. Od tak są formowane przetargi w naszym kraju.

W podobnej cenie zamawiający zażyczył sobie zalaminowanie (pod szkłem panela) nazwy projektu i gminy, a to wymusza zamawianie paneli w Chinach bezpośrednio u producenta i musisz zapłacić ogromne cło około 30%, zgłoszeń BRAK!

----------


## Gwiazdoor

Dziś dowiedziałem się więcej - symulacja dotacji jest orientacyjna, przy podpisaniu umowy dopiero będzie coś więcej konkretnie wiadomo.
Za każde urządzenie na które się zapisuje należy zapłacić 123zł brutto i po tej opłacie firma przyjedzie i zrobi wyliczenia i powie jaka moc potrzebna itp. itd, tak to zrozumiałem. Kolejna kwestia - gmina zakładając, że da te 4200 za 1kWp ( ale pewnie będzie mniej ) to i tak tylko dofinansowują do 3kWp.  
Użytkownik końcowy będzie mógł wybrać sobie wykonawcę sam, z jednej z 3 firm które wyznaczy gmina.

Nie wiem czy dobrze rozumie, bo nigdy nie korzystałem z żadnej dotacji, ale zakładając że ja chcę założyć coś lepszego powiedzmy nie za 4200 tylko np za 5200 1 kWp to rozumiem, że mam taką możliwość tylko po prostu tą różnicę będę musiał wyłożyć z własnej kieszeni a gmina wróci tylko te 4200  czy to raczej nie realne by tak można było zrobić ?

----------


## link2jack

> Dziś dowiedziałem się więcej - symulacja dotacji jest orientacyjna, przy podpisaniu umowy dopiero będzie coś więcej konkretnie wiadomo.
> Za każde urządzenie na które się zapisuje należy zapłacić 123zł brutto i po tej opłacie firma przyjedzie i zrobi wyliczenia i powie jaka moc potrzebna itp. itd, tak to zrozumiałem. Kolejna kwestia - gmina zakładając, że da te 4200 za 1kWp ( ale pewnie będzie mniej ) to i tak tylko dofinansowują do 3kWp.  
> Użytkownik końcowy będzie mógł wybrać sobie wykonawcę sam, z jednej z 3 firm które wyznaczy gmina.
> 
> Nie wiem czy dobrze rozumie, bo nigdy nie korzystałem z żadnej dotacji, ale zakładając że ja chcę założyć coś lepszego powiedzmy nie za 4200 tylko np za 5200 1 kWp to rozumiem, że mam taką możliwość tylko po prostu tą różnicę będę musiał wyłożyć z własnej kieszeni a gmina wróci tylko te 4200  czy to raczej nie realne by tak można było zrobić ?


Tylko parę gmin w Polsce otrzymuje kasę na takie dotacje, sprawdź czy wpłata wstępna jest zwracana w przypadku odrzucenia gminnego wniosku o dofinansowanie, jesli tak to się zapisz. Wróć tu jak będziesz znał konkrety bo teraz to gdybanie.

----------


## Gwiazdoor

Wpłata wstępna nie jest zwracana czyli te 123zł za konsultacje w sprawie PV i 123zł w sprawie pompy ciepła. Żeby znać szczegóły, będę musiał niestety wpłacić te 246zł i oczywiście w każdej chwili można się wycofać.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Dziś dowiedziałem się więcej - symulacja dotacji jest orientacyjna, przy podpisaniu umowy dopiero będzie coś więcej konkretnie wiadomo.
> Za każde urządzenie na które się zapisuje należy zapłacić 123zł brutto i po tej opłacie firma przyjedzie i zrobi wyliczenia i powie jaka moc potrzebna itp. itd, tak to zrozumiałem. Kolejna kwestia - gmina zakładając, że da te 4200 za 1kWp ( ale pewnie będzie mniej ) to i tak tylko dofinansowują do 3kWp.  
> Użytkownik końcowy będzie mógł wybrać sobie wykonawcę sam, z jednej z 3 firm które wyznaczy gmina.
> 
> Nie wiem czy dobrze rozumie, bo nigdy nie korzystałem z żadnej dotacji, ale zakładając że ja chcę założyć coś lepszego powiedzmy nie za 4200 tylko np za 5200 1 kWp to rozumiem, że mam taką możliwość tylko po prostu tą różnicę będę musiał wyłożyć z własnej kieszeni a gmina wróci tylko te 4200  czy to raczej nie realne by tak można było zrobić ?


No i przestało być optymistycznie, masz zapłacić 123 PLN brutto za to że ktoś przyjedzie i powie Ci jaką moc potrzebujesz. Dokładnie te same praktyki mają miejsce w całej Polsce. Firma zrobi projekt, ale z dofinansowania będą nici. Forma zarobi po 123 PLN od większości mieszkańców którzy chcą pompę ciepła, fotowoltaikę, kolektory słoneczne i zostawi projekt pod dofinansowanie i więcej jej nie zobaczycie, podobnie jak instalacji za które zapłacicie  :big lol: 
Weź te 123 PLN przeznacz lepiej na zabawkę dla dziecka a nie dla tej firemki.

----------


## cuuube

> Tylko parę gmin w Polsce otrzymuje kasę na takie dotacje.


 95 % może tak , ale na 85 jest ich ogrom


https://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic3414039.html


Może tutaj temat lepiej się rozwinie

----------


## cuuube

Niezbyt jasno to napisali , ale nie y ruszają przetargi na montaże http://m.gramwzielone.pl/trendy/2997...ys-prosumentow

----------


## TOMAS 73

Na koncowym etapie pewnie koszt instalacji 3kw wyjdzie 50% dotacji 50% wklad wlasny....zycie

----------


## cuuube

częstochowa rusza z przetargami na montaże http://gramwzielone.pl/energia-slone...instalacji-oze

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> częstochowa rusza z przetargami na montaże http://gramwzielone.pl/energia-slone...instalacji-oze


Czy opłacalne jest inwestowanie w PV - może przekona Was to co dzisiaj przeczytałem - "Rok 2017 był dla rynku mikroinstalacji fotowoltaicznych w Polsce bardzo dynamiczny!  Odnotowano rekordowe wzrosty zarówno w mocy zainstalowanej jak i w liczbie przyłączonych do sieci mikroinstalacji PV.

Ponad dwanaście i pół tysiąca nowych instalacji fotowoltaicznych o łącznej mocy ponad 81 MWp – o tyle wzrósł rynek mikroinstalacji w 2017r! Rynek mikroinstalacji fotowoltaicznych w Polsce to już ponad 172,5 MWp mocy i ponad 27 310 systemów! Najnowsze dane podano na IX Forum Fotowoltaicznym SOLAR+."
To informacje, które podało Stowarzyszenie Branży Fotowoltaicznej POLSKA PV! 
Co Wy na to?

----------


## cuuube

To  nie ma nic wspólnego z przekonywaniem to tylko liczby , swoją drogą czytałem pozytywniejsze dane http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7627207

Rząd robi wszystko by raczej odstraszyć od OZE https://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic3434392.html

Skarbówka im pomaga 
https://portal.zaraszow.pl/vat-od-do...ary-kotly/amp/

Dziś wyszedł na światło dzienne kolejny kwiat - VAT od energii...

http://m.gramwzielone.pl/trendy/3027...i-ustawy-o-oze

Więc gdzie tu opłacalność ??? To raczej dla entuzjastów , żeby nie napisać oszołomów którzy idą na czołgi z bagnetami

Też chcę wejść w to bagno (PV) tylko nie wiem po co i dlaczego :bash: 


 dodam jeszcze do tego sporo wiary i naiwności , że projekt nie polegnie tak jak wieszczą to wszyscy wkoło 








> Na koncowym etapie pewnie koszt instalacji 3kw wyjdzie 50% dotacji 50% wklad wlasny....zycie


 całkiem możliwe jednak tu opisałem  swój przypadek (końcówka posta)

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7627974

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> To  nie ma nic wspólnego z przekonywaniem to tylko liczby , swoją drogą czytałem pozytywniejsze dane http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7627207
> 
> Rząd robi wszystko by raczej odstraszyć od OZE https://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic3434392.html
> 
> Skarbówka im pomaga 
> https://portal.zaraszow.pl/vat-od-do...ary-kotly/amp/
> 
> Dziś wyszedł na światło dzienne kolejny kwiat - VAT od energii...
> 
> ...


Wszystko się zgadza, a mimo wszystko Polacy inwestują w OZE- od pomp ciepła, po fotowoltaikę. 
Może to dzięki programom dotacyjnym, tym gminnym parasolowym czy grantowym. Bo to szybkie i wygodne, bez nadmiernej ilości formalności. 

Tak, czy inaczej - te systemy funkcjonują, przynoszą ludziom oszczędności i chyba to się liczy...

----------


## marcinbbb

> Bo to szybkie i wygodne, bez nadmiernej ilości formalności.


Czy szybkie, u mnie temat był w gminie poruszany w grudniu 2017r, wniosek przygotowany instalacja nie wcześniej niż w połowie 2019r. przy założeniu że jakikolwiek wykonawca się zgłosi. Przykład tu: http://www.krosno.pl/pl/czysta-energ...tepowania.html

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Czy szybkie, u mnie temat był w gminie poruszany w grudniu 2017r, wniosek przygotowany instalacja nie wcześniej niż w połowie 2019r. przy założeniu że jakikolwiek wykonawca się zgłosi.


Tak, bo wszystko musi być zaplanowane i wykonane zgodnie z harmonogramem. Niestety nie ma tak dobrze, że dopłacają np 75-80% i jeszcze instalacje masz za tydzień na dachu. 
Takie przetargi są zazwyczaj duże, firmy muszą oszacować swoje możliwości, dostępność sprzętu itd....

----------


## marcinbbb

> Tak, bo wszystko musi być zaplanowane i wykonane zgodnie z harmonogramem. Niestety nie ma tak dobrze, że dopłacają np 75-80% i jeszcze instalacje masz za tydzień na dachu. 
> Takie przetargi są zazwyczaj duże, firmy muszą oszacować swoje możliwości, dostępność sprzętu itd....


Przecież było zaplanowane, montaże połowa 2019r, tylko przetarg unieważniono bo gmina miała na to za mało pieniędzy i żaden składający ofertę nie spełnił założeń finansowych i każdy chciał więcej.
Jakoś nie widziałem też oferty Viessman co jasno wskazuje że dla Was też to też nie jest prosta sprawa, lepszy jeden klient niż 100 z którymi trzeba się bujać przez 5 lat.

----------


## cuuube

U mnie od ogłoszenia o dotacjach minęło prawie 10 mięsiecy , teraz 7 miesiąc sprawa kisi się w urzędzie marszalkowskim. W grafiku programu było przewidziane na przetarg 1 miesiąc , a gdzieś mignęło mi , że przetargi to dwa tygodnie i firmy mają mało czasu na decyzję - albo biorą albo nie . Tak napewno było w kwestii przygotowania dokumentacji , firmy miały dwa tygodnie na zgłoszenie się

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Przecież było zaplanowane, montaże połowa 2019r, tylko przetarg unieważniono bo gmina miała na to za mało pieniędzy i żaden składający ofertę nie spełnił założeń finansowych i każdy chciał więcej.
> Jakoś nie widziałem też oferty Viessman co jasno wskazuje że dla Was też to też nie jest prosta sprawa, lepszy jeden klient niż 100 z którymi trzeba się bujać przez 5 lat.


Kwestia o których piszesz, to sprawa firm wykonawczych, a nie bezpośrednio producentów.

----------


## marcinbbb

A jak kupuje u Was instalację PV to kto mi ją zakłada, i serwisuje. Jasiek spod sklepu, czy producent Viessman?

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> A jak kupuje u Was instalację PV to kto mi ją zakłada, i serwisuje. Jasiek spod sklepu, czy producent Viessman?


Witaj, 
Pozwól, że odpowiem cytując jedną z naszych ofert promocyjnych, może będzie to dla Ciebie interesujące. Mowa o promocji Instalacja fotowoltaiczna „pod klucz” To Systemowe rozwiązania z gwarancją najwyższej jakości – promocyjna oferta kompletnych instalacji fotowoltaicznych wraz z montażem!

Korzyści:
- Brak ukrytych kosztów – gwarancja ceny zestawu wraz z montażem
- 10 lat gwarancji na panele fotowoltaiczne

Promocyjne ceny brutto pakietów fotowoltaicznych wraz z montażem zawierają:
- Profesjonalne doradztwo
- Montaż instalacji fotowoltaicznej
- Opieka serwisowa
- Panele fotowoltaiczne wraz z niezbędnym wyposażeniem dodatkowym

Szczegóły: TUTAJ

----------


## marcinbbb

I tak producent stał się wykonawcą...
A jeśli dla was korzyścią jest gwarancja na panele PV 10 lat to jesteście śmieszni i musicie naprawdę straszny badziew produkować i montować.
Profesjonalne doradztwo i 3 rodzaje zestawów a nie ile klient chce tylko ile wy dajecie.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> I tak producent stał się wykonawcą...
> A jeśli dla was korzyścią jest gwarancja na panele PV 10 lat to jesteście śmieszni i musicie naprawdę straszny badziew produkować i montować.
> Profesjonalne doradztwo i 3 rodzaje zestawów a nie ile klient chce tylko ile wy dajecie.


Przypomiam, co jest zresztą wyraźnie napisane, że jest to oferta promocyjna. To nie jedyna oferta instalacji fotowoltaicznych które posiadamy. Zapraszam do zapoznania się z nasza ofertą. Odsyłam do aktualnych cenników: TUTAJ

----------


## LDP05

> Witaj, 
> Pozwól, że odpowiem cytując jedną z naszych ofert promocyjnych, może będzie to dla Ciebie interesujące. Mowa o promocji Instalacja fotowoltaiczna „pod klucz” To Systemowe rozwiązania z gwarancją najwyższej jakości – promocyjna oferta kompletnych instalacji fotowoltaicznych wraz z montażem!
> 
> Korzyści:
> - Brak ukrytych kosztów – gwarancja ceny zestawu wraz z montażem
> - 10 lat gwarancji na panele fotowoltaiczne
> 
> Promocyjne ceny brutto pakietów fotowoltaicznych wraz z montażem zawierają:
> - Profesjonalne doradztwo
> ...


Czy instalacja >5kW jest na trójfazowym inwerterze i czy instalacja zbudowana jest z optymizerami mocy (jak np.: SOLAREDGE)?
Jaki system montażu jest zawarty w cenie?

----------


## fructis77

> Witam serdecznie forumowiczów!
> 
> W mojej gminie jest przyznawana dotacja na instalacje fotowoltaiczne jak i pompy ciepła, z której chciałbym skorzystać, lecz nie wiem jaka jest jej opłacalność i jakie są mniej więcej roczne koszty utrzymania takiej instalacji.
> Dom jest jednorodzinny w trakcie wykończenia ( podczas montażu instalacji musi być oddany do użytku ) na chwilę obecną w domu będą mieszkać 2 dorosłe osoby i dziecko, nie możemy powiedzieć jakie są rachunki za prąd, bo z tego co się zorientowałem to według tego dowiem się jaka instalacja dla mnie będzie odpowiednia. Do instalacji PV chcemy jeszcze pompę ciepła powietrzną do ogrzewania wody lub do ogrzewania domu ( jeszcze się zastanawiamy, którą opcje wybrać )
> 
> O samych instalacja wiemy bardzo niewiele stąd też moje pytanie czy jest to opłacalna inwestycja ?
> 
> W skrócie zacytuję jak wygląda program dotacji:
> 
> ...


Witaj ciekawi mnie czy już się zdecydowałeś jesli nie to POLECAM skorzystać z każdej oferty, która ma mozliwość dofinansowania do OZE. Wszystko jest uzależnione także od twoich możliwości finansowych i tego na ile możesz zwiększać koszt tych instalacji, jeśli dla gminy jest to zasada dotowania określonej kwoty i nie jest ona zależna od wysokosci kwoty instalacji jaką sobie chcesz zamówić to ja bym się nie zastanawiał tylko brał bo 20tys piechotą nie chodzi. 
Sam mam pompę ciepła od 8 lat i śmieję się z tych co to mówią kiedy to się zwróci ? czy to się opłaca? (mieszkam na wsi gdzie brak jest gazu z sieci)
Otóż opłaca się i to Bardzo, używam jej na maxa i nawet nie staram się specjalnie jej regulować w domu 2 małe córy i żona aktualnie mam 24st C zbiornik na 500L (przeszacowałem jak cholera starczy spokojnie na 200L no ale jest) i roczny koszt za prąd CAŁEGO DOMU niecałe 5500zł z czego C.O. wychodzi ok 3-3,5 tys. 
Więc jak ktoś docenia komfort i bezobsługowość to warto zastanowić się nad tym wyborem. Koszty sąsiadów którzy opalają węglem lub drzewem są 2x wyższe więc dla mnie temat się zamyka i nikt mi nie wmówi że się nie opłaca bo to się nie zwróci.
Co do Paneli właśnie podpisałem umowę koszt (po dobrych rabatach-negocjacjach) to łączny koszt 44500 za moc 8,1kW, panele MONOKRYSTALICZNE 0,29 kWp, i się okaże ile to będzie produkowało tego prądu i ile będę musiał dopłacić (jeśli będę musiał)
jedyne co powiem nie ważny jest tzw"zwrot instalacji" bo to najgłupsze założenie, masz tego używać i cieszyć się z obniżenia comiesięcznych kosztów budżetu domowego.  
Więc jeśli Ciebie stać wydać ok 60-80tys. zł. na te dwa źródła myślę że warto skorzystać z oferty warunkiem jest wybór solidnego instalatora, ja niestety nie mam dofinansowań i wszystko robię za własne pieniądze a Tobie zawsze zostanie te 20tys.

----------


## fructis77

> Przypomiam, co jest zresztą wyraźnie napisane, że jest to oferta promocyjna. To nie jedyna oferta instalacji fotowoltaicznych które posiadamy. Zapraszam do zapoznania się z nasza ofertą. Odsyłam do aktualnych cenników: TUTAJ


Panie konsultancie wstyd jest proponować zestawy, których nie będzie można rozbudować bo zakładam, że wasz  Inwerter Kostal PIKO 7.0 to ma możliwość obciążenia go max do 8kW(w najlepszym razie). A co będzie jak klient zechce dołożyć sobie kolejne 1-2 kW do instalacji???? koszt wzrasta o kolejne 10-15%z inny inwerter. Poza tym wasze warunki gwarancyjne i serwisowe to śmiech na rynku, przeglądałem wiele ofert (m.in. waszą) i to co podajecie w cenniku to bajka bo wiele elementów jest dodatkowo płatnych i instalacja drożeje nagle o min 30% o warunkach gwarancyjnych i serwisowych nie wspomnę

----------


## Wojciech010

Opłaca się wciąż i to bardzo. Dostalismy dotację na początku tego roku, polecam kontakt z Elektron Fotowoltaika, doradzą i powiedzą jak wszystko załatwić i jakie panele wybrać odpowiednie do naszego gospodarstwa domowego.

----------


## Konsultant Viessmann

> Panie konsultancie wstyd jest proponować zestawy, których nie będzie można rozbudować bo zakładam, że wasz  Inwerter Kostal PIKO 7.0 to ma możliwość obciążenia go max do 8kW(w najlepszym razie). A co będzie jak klient zechce dołożyć sobie kolejne 1-2 kW do instalacji????



Rozbudowa instalacji to całkiem indywidualna kwestia. Nie zawsze to co chce inwestor jest sprawą oczywistą i łatwą do załatwienia, ale też niemożliwą. Po ustaleniu kwestii mocy zamówionej i kilku innych kwestii chociażby technicznych, można dojść do porozumienia.

----------


## clovi

No dobra, to wracając do dotacji.... . Czy ktoś o coś wnioskował w tym roku? Na 2021 znalazłam takie: https://sigmapolska.pl/dotacja-na-fotowoltaike-2021/ . Pytanie jednak, jak z przyznawalnością. Czy warto? Czy lepiej na własną rękę kupować?

----------


## -voymar-

TAK wnioskowałem lecz w 2020r.

----------

